# Blind Grass



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

I have never handled the grass for boat blinds, For example Quack Grass, Fast Grass, and Real Grass......Are tehy able to be folded liek in half, or are tehy really fragile and start to fall apart when tehy are folded?

Thanks for teh Help 
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I wouldnt fold them, youll wreck them pretty quick


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

you can roll them up without hurting them.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello-

I ahve already purchased the burlap to attach teh grass to and as a little windblock....But I have NOT purchased the grass yet, Is there someother type of blind material that look jsut as good or better, but i more durable, and is aroudn teh same price range?

any help would be appreciated
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

How do you plan on storing it. I stored my indoors through the winter for 4-5 years and it held up really well and then decided to store outside for 1 winter and it was rotten and falling apart after that. I have found that all types are pretty workable, I have cut mine up to fit my blind and it has worked quite well. Before you put the mesh on underneath have you considered a heavy duty plastic. Reason I ask is that the cloth will get wet and add considerable weight as well as let water through in rain etc.
Just my thoughts


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I did consider that, but burlap was cheaper and easier to find.....I know that you can cut it to fit without it unraveling or nething, but i was wonderifn if it can get folded in half w/o wrecking it or not?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## lucky ducker (Dec 29, 2006)

check out E-Z BRUSH camo on this website. www.e-zoutdoor.com
They use a light-weight, but durable netting to attach the grass to. This allows you to take it on and off the blind quickly.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I am just finishing up a blind frame for my boat and have been trying to decide what type of backing to use on the grass mats. I am looking at some netting in the Lowes garden center. It is flexable, tough. I have talked with a local lady, that has commercial sewing machines, about sewing a strip of heavy cloth to the edge of the netting to either attach snaps or velcro. I will probably us zip ties to fasten the mats to the netting.

any thoughts welcome :beer:

I hope to finish soon and post pic's of the process.


----------

